# rothschildianum 'Mont Millais'



## Justin (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Justin (May 29, 2016)

28.5 Ns 6.1 Dw 1.8 Pw


----------



## Alex (May 29, 2016)

The real clone and not a selfing? Wow! Well done indeed.

It looks awesome, and a good flower count. I've heard the plant is much more compact than most roths, is that the case here?

Alex


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2016)

No it is not particularly compact... very vigorous though.

It had 3 flowers last year and 2 pods...this year 5 flowers.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 29, 2016)

You bloomed the heck out of it this time. Well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2016)

very nice


----------



## MaryPientka (May 29, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2016)

Another pic


----------



## Denver (May 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> No it is not particularly compact... very vigorous though.
> 
> It had 3 flowers last year and 2 pods...this year 5 flowers.



What's the leaf span so we can get a better idea of what "not particularly compact" means?


----------



## MorandiWine (May 29, 2016)

Fantastic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2016)

It is about 60 cm....medium size i would say.


----------



## tnyr5 (May 29, 2016)

Justin said:


> It is about 60 cm....medium size i would say.


That's it??!! lol


----------



## gego (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful stance. Congrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (May 29, 2016)

Incredible Justin. I thought you said it was difficult for you to grow your roths to their full potential as you grew them inside your house. Five flowers on such a small plant is impressive to say the least.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2016)

does MM often have 5 flowers???


----------



## paphioland (May 29, 2016)

Well bloomed. Growing under lights you actually probably can get the best blooms. You control everything.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2016)

Well bloomed, good color, and nice flower count.


----------



## theorchidzone (May 29, 2016)

Saw MM in person at the NY show many years ago. Really a terrific clone. 
Also, I always had good luck growing roths under lights.
You can give them constant light 20 hours a day.
JC


----------



## suzyquec (May 29, 2016)

I like that one a lot. Nice job!


----------



## Wendy (May 29, 2016)

Wonderful flower! I love roth....this is a nice one.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 29, 2016)

Gorgeous flower.


----------



## Stone (May 29, 2016)

A superb flower.


----------



## Camellkc (May 29, 2016)

MM is a striking clone. Congratulation on owning such a quality roths!


----------



## AdamD (May 30, 2016)

Right on man. Good blooming


----------



## Fabrice (May 30, 2016)

A plant I would like to have a lot (and more than some recent awarded clone)

It's for me yet one of the best roth. in the world. A piece of History and a perfect example of what can produce the nature without the man's hand.

WONDERFUL!


----------



## OR.O (May 30, 2016)

Justin this is absolutely stunning ! 
:clap:


----------



## Gilda (May 30, 2016)

So "proud" looking ! Well done !:clap:


----------



## Brabantia (May 31, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2016)

Flower power wrapped up in a bit of history! Kick'in butt Justin.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 31, 2016)

Wow Quite Stunning!


----------



## phraggy (Jun 1, 2016)

Stunning flower count and such wonderful blooms.

Ed


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 1, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, Justin!


----------



## theshatterings (Jun 1, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Jun 1, 2016)

Impressive plant and great culture.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice.. Just curious, does the blooming growth have only 4 leaves?


----------



## Marco (Jun 2, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Very nice.. Just curious, does the blooming growth have only 4 leaves?



Thanks...no it has 7


----------



## Justin (Jun 13, 2016)

Flower #5 opened


----------



## kiwi (Jun 13, 2016)

That's sensational. And here I was trying to curb my Roth habit. Can't wait until all my little seedlings get to this stage.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2016)

Just amazing!


----------



## emydura (Jun 13, 2016)

Just stunning Justin. You have grown that to perfection. It is interesting how the last flower is spaced much further apart then the rest of the flowers.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Damn that is nice. Great growing.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow. Just... Wow


----------



## e-spice (Jun 14, 2016)

Amazing. Great job growing it.


----------

